# Gyno in Dubai



## fall.2007

Hi, I have just registered so I don’t know if this is the right forum to post my question
Can anyone suggest a good gynecologist for a general check up and the consultation cost please because I have heard that Dubai private clinic are expensive and it is one of my concerns but I do still want a good doctor. 

Thanx​


----------



## Chocoholic

GMC or Dr Akel's on Beach road are very good.

Also the EHL Clinic in the Meadows has a nice Gynae.

Health insurance usually doesn't cover pap smears and general check-ups. You're probably looking at about 350-400 Dhs.


----------



## BedouGirl

Chocoholic said:


> GMC or Dr Akel's on Beach road are very good.
> 
> Also the EHL Clinic in the Meadows has a nice Gynae.
> 
> Health insurance usually doesn't cover pap smears and general check-ups. You're probably looking at about 350-400 Dhs.


I would say that amount would be just for the consultation. With the pap smear, it's going to be nearer to AED 900. If you are lucky enough to have insurance with well woman cover, you will be able to claim this. I have been seeing Gertrud Koster for years. She has a very good reputation. She has just moved to Healthcare City and her number is 04 429 8346. A clinic that is very good but will be more reasonably priced is Sirajudeen Medical Centre in Karama 04 334 5955. I have been going to the dentist there for years but they also have a very good medical care team in the same clinic.


----------



## fall.2007

Hi there, thank you both for the replay

I found time today and went in the morning to Ajman i found this clinic online called Ibn Sina and booked with a doctor there. The whole thing cost me 205 dirhams, 75 for consultation and the rest of the money was for 2 tests pap and urine test because I had a bladder infection.


----------



## BedouGirl

fall.2007 said:


> Hi there, thank you both for the replay
> 
> I found time today and went in the morning to Ajman i found this clinic online called Ibn Sina and booked with a doctor there. The whole thing cost me 205 dirhams, 75 for consultation and the rest of the money was for 2 tests pap and urine test because I had a bladder infection.


That's amazingly reasonable. Get well soon.


----------



## Chocoholic

BedouGirl said:


> I would say that amount would be just for the consultation. With the pap smear, it's going to be nearer to AED 900..


Noooooo! No where near that. I based by figures on what I'd just paid for mine.


----------



## BedouGirl

Chocoholic said:


> Noooooo! No where near that. I based by figures on what I'd just paid for mine.


I think I need to change gynae haha. Thing is she is good and I will shortly be following her to her third practice - she knows my history and it's kind of like going to see an old friend once a year (hopefully only once a year ).


----------



## Tabby

Hi there - Is there anyway you could check that number for Dr Koster for me - she was recommended by my gynae in Bahrain, but the number you published on this thread is constantly busy? Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

Tabby said:


> Hi there - Is there anyway you could check that number for Dr Koster for me - she was recommended by my gynae in Bahrain, but the number you published on this thread is constantly busy? Thanks


This their website http://www.germanclinic-dubai.com/

I see she isn't mentioned on it but perhaps they haven't updated it.


----------



## neelam.asif.2009

Hey, m also new to this forum and looking for good obgyn.m using nextcare insurance. Wanna know some good obgyn on urgent basis. THANKS


----------



## Melo_88

I know some friends who recommend Dr. Aliaa Al Mansouri in Jumeriah. They say she is quite popular but you can contact her and book appointment through DoctorUna


----------



## rocky123

I would say dr grace jacobs from dubai mall. I had an issue fir five years and was the only one who cured me..


----------



## Lamplighter

My wife and I had our first baby in December. We went through the entire pregnancy/birth journey with Dr Mukaddes Oksuz at Health Bay Polyclinic, and would recommend her most highly. Prior to my wife conceiving, we had some very poor experiences with various obs/gynae in Dubai.


----------



## Momo Hannah jarlee

fall.2007 said:


> Hi there, thank you both for the replay
> 
> I found time today and went in the morning to Ajman i found this clinic online called Ibn Sina and booked with a doctor there. The whole thing cost me 205 dirhams, 75 for consultation and the rest of the money was for 2 tests pap and urine test because I had a bladder infection.


Hey could you give me the name and contact number and mostly important was she discreet?


----------

